# The Whitening Bolt's Transformation



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Those would be some pretty sick additions. I'm already a huge fan of the color. You'll have to keep us up to date as you progress with your project!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hope you can get started asap


----------

